# Carbon VS Equilibrium



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Will having active carbon in my filter suck up equilibrium when im dosing gh? i've read that active carbon sucks up everything and im just wondering if my attempts in increasing/maintaing kh/gh/ph will be pointless once there's active carbon in my filter. Also, will the gh in my tank go down as a result of adding carbon?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> Will having active carbon in my filter suck up equilibrium when im dosing gh? i've read that active carbon sucks up everything and im just wondering if my attempts in increasing/maintaing kh/gh/ph will be pointless once there's active carbon in my filter. Also, will the gh in my tank go down as a result of adding carbon?


Carbon does not generally remove minerals. There should not be any effect on hardness from carbon use. Carbon mainly removes odors, mild metals and overall polishes the water.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks pal. i thanked you for this response by shopping @ IPU richmond earlier this morning, btw i think you guys need more larger bottles of prime


----------

